# Wall Tent, name or brand on door



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

I have seen wall tents with peoples name or a brand on the front. I have never paid much attention how they were put on there. Can someone tell me the best way to do that? Thanks

Post up a picture if you have one.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Good question. I had to look at pictures to figure it out. On mine, it is sewn on the bottom right corner. The manufacturer put the name on an extra piece of canvas and just sewed it on. I believe Kirkhams just stamps their logo directly on the fabric though.

Not the best picture of my tent and it was a windy day in Wyoming (I know, I know), but it gives you a good idea how my tent logo was done.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the picture.

What I meant was that some people put their own name or a last name or a brand of some sort on their tent to signify that it is theirs. I was wanting to put the first letter of my last name on my tent but am not sure how to go about it so that it looks good. I thought about taking it somewhere and having it sewn in but I bet that is pretty expensive so I was looking for other options.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder if the large iron on letters would work? You might look like your tent is for jocks having a kegger though.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Have someone with a vinyl cutter cut out what you want in a stencil and then spray paint it with paint that will work on canvas. Our scout troop, back in the day, did that with our spring bars.


----------

